# Airtel 1mbps unlimited offered in Delhi



## ranjan2001 (Mar 8, 2008)

I have a upto 512kbps connection & have been complaining about the speed in daytime which often dipped below 256.

Today I get a call from Airtel telemedia services offering *"exclusively to select customers"* 

1Mbps dedicated  connection *unlimited *for 2200/- 
2Mbps dedicated  connection *unlimited *for  3500/-

Before I take up any  of these I  want to know if anyone else is having  it & can give some feedback.


----------



## PCWORM (Mar 8, 2008)

And how much is the validity of the proposed connection?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 8, 2008)

PCWORM said:


> And how much is the validity of the proposed connection?


what you mean by validity??


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 8, 2008)

Even I don't understand what you mean by validity???
r u doubting the offer??

Airtel is indeed offering that connection but I just wanted some  user feedback before I take it.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 8, 2008)

ranjan2001 said:


> Airtel is indeed offering that connection but I just wanted some  user feedback before I take it.


Airtel dont need any feedback. You should upgrade plan with no confusion. Airtel provided best service.


----------



## PCWORM (Mar 8, 2008)

i mean the validity in months, etc,,,becoz the plan is unlimited and it dosent mean u can use it unlimited for unlimited days..


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 8, 2008)

PCWORM said:


> i mean the validity in months, etc,,,becoz the plan is unlimited and it dosent mean u can use it unlimited for unlimited days..


It is per month. Here unlimited means unlimited data transfer. There is no download limit.


----------



## PCWORM (Mar 8, 2008)

Airtel's service is gud,,,i used "mobile office" without ne major problems...
 activating and deactivating the connection was a no-frills deal



ravi_9793 said:


> It is per month. Here unlimited means unlimited data transfer. There is no download limit.


ok...


----------



## me_chirag (Mar 8, 2008)

Validity bole to............just one month.
1Mbps dedicated connection unlimited for 2200/ *month.....*


----------



## mrbgupta (Mar 8, 2008)

I think BSNL is also coming  with new unlimited plan  in near future.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 8, 2008)

mrbgupta said:


> I think BSNL is also coming  with new unlimited plan  in near future.


I am still to see 512 Kbps UL plan for home user from BSNL.


----------



## Manshahia (Mar 8, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> I am still to see 512 Kbps UL plan for home user from BSNL.



whats the cost per month?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 8, 2008)

Manshahia said:


> whats the cost per month?


Airtel provide 512 Kbps UL plan for Rs. 1490/- per month. I think BSNL dont have any such plan.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 8, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> Airtel provide 512 Kbps UL plan for Rs. 1490/- per month. I think BSNL dont have any such plan.



Thats *upto* 512Kbps & its UL wont go beyond 256, I have that thats why I wanted to upgrade so I get consistent UL/DL


----------



## ico (Mar 8, 2008)

It is better to get Airtel 2mbps unlimited for Rs.3500 than getting extreme high monthly bills for me.......


----------



## thepirateboy (Mar 9, 2008)

i have used all 128kbps/256kbps/512kbps/1mbps connections and atm i am using 256kbps unlimited and 1mbps unlimited connection speeds are always what they say at 256kbps i get 30KBps in bit-torrent and 35~40
KBps in direct download in my 1mbps connecton i get 120KBps in torrents and 140KBps in direct download the service is great today i got service when its sunday...if you are going after airtel i say go for it...i also had BSNL 500 plan but never used it cause of the hours


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 9, 2008)

Isnt this offer been there for long time? Why is it random news?
Correct me if i am wrong...


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 9, 2008)

still MTNL's 749 plan rules for me with speed of 2 mbps.


----------



## Stuge (Mar 9, 2008)

It way too expensive at the moment .



prateek_san said:


> still MTNL's 749 plan rules for me with speed of 2 mbps.



for metoooooooooooo


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 9, 2008)

prateek_san said:


> still MTNL's 749 plan rules for me with speed of 2 mbps.


But I think it has 256 Kbps speed during free download at night. Is it right?? My one friend told me same.


----------



## napster007 (Mar 9, 2008)

^^no no. its 2mbps even at night.


----------

